

What kind of a thing is Krishna? - Arun2009
http://www.slideshare.net/arunnair2006/what-kind-of-a-thing-is-krishna


======
Arun2009
(Commenting here since the text doesn't seem to appear with the URL)

I am a Hindu (but an atheist). I was reading a bit too much Vedanta recently
and thought it might be interesting to give an atheistic twist to the idea of
Krishna. People waste a lot of time on Krishna in India - why do they do so?
What is the attraction in what is clearly a character in an epic/purana? That
was the question I wanted to answer.

It's supposed to be a fun read. I am not scholastic or anything!

